# Van den Hul D - 102 III HYBRID



## chadbang

I keep reading about these damn cables. Has anyone heard them? Are they really any good?


----------



## spritzer

Well I haven't heard them but I own their big brother, The First and the D 300 MkIII which is cheaper. I like them both but they are a little stong in the bass region in my system. The top end also lacks some sparcle but I enjoy them and they are a nice and a quite different alternative to my Kimber Kables.


----------



## N@Z

I used these I/C's on my Home rig previously. Compared to my current DNM Reson with Bullet Plugs. The Hybrids are 'airier' the treble is sweeter & midrange is warmer. Bass sadly on some recordings can be a little bit loose.

 My initial impression was that the new I/C made my HD600 sound veiled. Thankfully after burning-in it sounded more neutral. Imagine like listening to the ety's ER-4S. There is increased blackness between notes & the Bass is tighter. But I'll be damned if there is any tube richness there!

 I still have the Hybrids as I prefer the midrange on them which brings out the best in vocals & acoustic instruments on my set up. It might be too much on a more revealing/bright system though.

 To answer your question: Yes they are, especially in their strengths. Don't buy retail, there are probably better cables out there for the same price. Discounted like I did, they will be great value.


----------



## ddriveman

Dear Chadbang,

 I own a pair of VDH D-102 mk III interconnects plus Alphacore Goertz Triode and Micropurl Silver and Harmonic Technology Pro Silway II.
 Of the 4 interconnects above, the best is the Harmonic Technology Pro Silway III. But it also costs about 3 times as much ($450 vs $150).
 The Alpha Core Goertz Micropurl Silver are comparable in cost (about $175). Between the two, I prefer the Van de Hul D-102 mk III. It had a better balance and warmer sound (which I like). Bass was also tighter and fuller. The Micropurl Silvers have a brighter balance with a more extended highs but when used with my Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 headamp, it can be too bright for som music. Bass was also leaner.
 The Alphacore Triode is better than the D-120 mk III in that it had a the extended treble of the Micropurl but a warmer balance similar to the D-120 mk III. It i however more expensive at about $250.
 IMHO, the VDH D-102 mk III is a good all around interconnect and a "safe" entry to high end interconnects. Hence the reason for its popularity


----------



## Magic Robert

I am listening to a pair that I just got (used, so well burned in). For the price they are awesome. I just A/B'ed them with Zu and Dimarzio. I like all these cables, and all are about the same price, but if I were to pick one, it would be the Van Deh Hul in a heartbeat.

 The sound as good as they are ugly (ok, utilitarian.)

 Lots of air, tight bass with my HD600's, amazingly good soundstage, and good extension.

 I can't find a weakness at the price.


----------



## David D.

Yes! They are pretty decent (read: very good) cables. Especially when buying used or as meter ware and soldering them yourself with quality RCA connectors. Nuff said.
 Cheers!


----------



## Stevesebastianb

I custom made a pair of the VDH D102, Mk III's with my own connectors and have been burning them in over the weekend, so far so good. I like the mid range and higher frequencies - quite sweet. Bass is also good and tight so far.

 Good cables, will probably make some more.


----------



## krmathis

This thread is more than six (6) years old.


----------

